# Application in progress



## snakedoctor (20 Nov 2009)

I'm a fourth year university student, studying computer science, will be graduating next yr April, So, i've done my aptitude test and the back check is also is progress....
I'm curious how long is going to take before my application process get completed..
and I noticed that when i was taking my aptitude test that i was listed as a NCM and not an officer, i'm guessing its because i still have one semester to go(not completed my university yet). I'm very excited about the military life. And I want to use this opportunity to thank those presently serving in the forces, whether be it in Afghanistan or any other placements. Thanks  or your service and God bless you all.


----------



## unclefrank1961 (20 Nov 2009)

If you're applying for an officer occupation, then you should not be processing as an ncm. What position are you applying for? 
Which CFRC are you applying at?

And, if you're an applicant, why does your profile say you are a 2Lt?


----------



## snakedoctor (20 Nov 2009)

I'm applying to the Signal Officer, but they do not have it at the Windsor recruit center. so i went for the reconnaissance instead. I applied at the Windsor, ON recruit.

i have modified my profile stuff..i guess it was a mistake..
tx


----------



## FDO (22 Nov 2009)

It looks like you are applying for a position in the Reserves. The Regf does not have a reconnaissance occupation. It would be Armoured Crewman. If you want to be a reserve you need to talk to the reserve unit and if you want to be an officer you need to sit a board or be accepted by the unit Commanding Officer. If you are looking at a Regf position then you either apply as an Officer or an NCM not both. Either way you need to qualify on the CFAT. If you didn't score high enough for officer it is possible to qualify for NCM. You then get to make a choice. Rewrite or take the NCM position.

The first part of the CFAT is verbal skills. Either English or French. If this is how you speak or write English you may want to look a upgrading your English.


----------



## Fogle (22 Nov 2009)

There is no real way to tell how long your application will take to process for any branch in the CF. I handed my completed papers in to my recruiter in January 2008 and I'm still waiting. I'm coming up on a year, but these things unfortunately take some time. I have spoken with an officer at a certain new westminister building who took four and a half years for a component transfer to go through from reserves to reg. You never know unfortunately. 

Though the times you will get told are: Reserves: 2-6 months; Regular 3 months to 2 years


----------



## Vimy_gunner (23 Nov 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> There is no real way to tell how long your application will take to process for any branch in the CF. I handed my completed papers in to my recruiter in January 2008 and I'm still waiting. I'm coming up on a year, but these things unfortunately take some time. I have spoken with an officer at a certain new westminister building who took four and a half years for a component transfer to go through from reserves to reg. You never know unfortunately.
> 
> Though the times you will get told are: Reserves: 2-6 months; Regular 3 months to 2 years



I think the application process has more to do with 1) Need of the trade your trying to join 2) Those in charge of specific recruiting centres. 3) Having everything filled out and done correctly.  I was told three to six months (MAXIMUM!) and that it has more to do with "when I'm available."  From what I hear, there is a shortage in Artillery Field Gunners as well as a shortage of parading crew at my Reserve base.  

If your applying to a unit that is already full and a trade where there is a long lineup, then obviously waiting times aren't clear because it depends on WHO QUITS to give you the opportunity to take his or her spot.  If no jobs are available, there isn't much point in accepting you yet.  Common sense says that If your trade is not in high demand or there is no money for more jobs, your application will be sitting on a pile waiting and honestly if there is no jobs, there is no point to being accepted yet.  You can accept me in a month, but who gives a rip if I'm in if I have to wait two years to have a job.  That's even more frustrating, lol.

You want your application process to go quick, join a base in the Reserves or Regular Force that has a shortage in a certain trade.  You'll be in very quickly and have a job waiting for you.  Lucky for me, being a Gunner is exactly what I want.  

Talk to your recruiter specifically and ask them to be completely honest with you about wait times for the trade you want.  If you don't want to wait, talk to other Regiments across Canada and maybe you can find a place that has a shortage, instead of going to your nearest recruiting centre.  If there is a job with a R.C. in Nova Scotia and you live in Alberta, who cares, your in the Army now.  (Pauly Shore would be proud, lol)


----------



## snakedoctor (23 Nov 2009)

Vimy_gunner said:
			
		

> I think the application process has more to do with 1) Need of the trade your trying to join 2) Those in charge of specific recruiting centres. 3) Having everything filled out and done correctly.  I was told three to six months (MAXIMUM!) and that it has more to do with "when I'm available."



I'll be done next year with my degree. And after that i'll be available for anything (looking for civilian jobs or Military trade).
Does it means, my application will be fast?

I'm applying for Amoured soldier, since my initial trade for signals officer was not offered in windsor. (CFRC Windsor)


----------



## Vimy_gunner (23 Nov 2009)

snakedoctor said:
			
		

> I'll be done next year with my degree. And after that i'll be available for anything (looking for civilian jobs or Military trade).
> Does it means, my application will be fast?
> 
> I'm applying for Amoured soldier, since my initial trade for signals officer was not offered in windsor. (CFRC Windsor)



Your application will be processed fast as long as the specific trade your applying for has the Recruiter pushing your forms to go through the system as fast as possible.  If the Regiment is short staffed at certain positions, you'll be in within three to six months.  

You see, my point is that signals officer job wasn't being offered in your home town, but it is being offered in other locations that are short staffed.  If your willing to look around, you'll find the process goes quicker.  My point is to not just look at CFRC Windsor, look all over the country and find a place that needs you. 

Being a newcomer to the Journalism field has created this sort of thinking.  Plenty of jobs in Journalism, but you have to be willing to be flexible and move in order to get the job.  It has nothing to do with when your finishing University!

If your not willing to move or be flexible in your trade choice, then you have to be patient.  If I were to apply for the Infantry Reserves(no demand, they're full) trade in Edmonton right now, my application would take a longer time-frame than three to six months, as is the case with the artillery gunner trade (high demand) in Southern Alberta.  

And if your not graduating for a year, then waiting shouldn't be a problem.  Plus, the availability of certain jobs could be vastly different in a years time.  Seriously nothing to worry about yet.  Apply and enjoy life.


----------



## Rheostatic (23 Nov 2009)

Vimy_gunner said:
			
		

> Your your your your


So, you're an aspiring journalist?


----------



## Vimy_gunner (23 Nov 2009)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> So, you're an aspiring journalist?



Lol, that's correct.  This is a discussion forum and if (you're) going to be diagnosing every post of mine for perfect grammar, you'll be sadly disappointed   

I was making an effort to help someone chill out.  If you want to post, make it a beneficial one and not a personal attack   Just a thought.  This is rather a waste of your time and mine, isn't it?  I won't say anything further on the matter.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## snakedoctor (23 Nov 2009)

Tx "VIMMY THE GUNNER" lol.. i don't think waiting time should be a problem, since i'm not done until next year anyways.


----------



## p2shanmu (23 Nov 2009)

I agree with FDO. 
When I started applying for CF, my first choice AERE was open. So filled all the forms and submitted within two weeks and got to write a CFAT next day. By that time AERE was full and closed. So I did my interview for ACSO, and medical all cleared up within 2 months. However, I have talked with my friends who are AEREs now and decided to change my option to AERE and AERE alone. So now I'm just waiting to do another update interview for AERE option and will have to wait until next year(2010) April to get in.  

To make the long story short, the wait times are depended on several factors. One of my friend also applied like you did (he applied while he was in university), and got the while he was doing his final year final exams and went to BMOQ 3 weeks after. 

My opinion is to, go to a well staffed CFRC (such as Toronto) and apply for your desired option. And also keep in touch with that CFRC very often. So you know what exactly happening with your file and probably you can go to next steps quickly.


----------



## snakedoctor (23 Nov 2009)

engineer1 said:
			
		

> I agree with FDO.
> When I started applying for CF, my first choice AERE was open. So filled all the forms and submitted within two weeks and got to write a CFAT next day. By that time AERE was full and closed. So I did my interview for ACSO, and medical all cleared up within 2 months. However, I have talked with my friends who are AEREs now and decided to change my option to AERE and AERE alone. So now I'm just waiting to do another update interview for AERE option and will have to wait until next year(2010) April to get in.
> 
> To make the long story short, the wait times are depended on several factors. One of my friend also applied like you did (he applied while he was in university), and got the while he was doing his final year final exams and went to BMOQ 3 weeks after.
> ...



Oh  wow, your friend's application process was really fast. Same thing happen with my CFAT, I wrote it four days after submitting my application. I hope mine would be as fast as well. I was hoping i could be shipped off to BMQ after  my final exams too.


----------



## Fogle (26 Nov 2009)

FTR I fully enrolled today, sworn in & measured etc etc ad nauseum
ALSO, typo above and I'm an FNG who doesn't know how to edit posts yet, I applied in January 09, sorry for any confusion this may have caused with anyone.


----------

